# nor elle - phantom of life: CD



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Just thought I would post this as I bought this CD and it has some really good bass in it and people with good subs will certainly be grinning when they hear it, track 4 is my favourite but the rest is also good too :bigsmile:


















nor elle - phantom of life 

worth a listen :wave:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks for the heads-up. Dennis


----------



## Iaria (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Recruit, I am now a member, so far it looks good,connected the sub, but will play around tomorrow, it was good to see you again
ciao for now
Gerry


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Iaria said:


> Hi Recruit, I am now a member, so far it looks good,connected the sub, but will play around tomorrow, it was good to see you again
> ciao for now
> Gerry


Hi Gerry, that is great news and hope you have fun and glad to see you have signed up, this is a great forum with lots of knowledge here :T


----------



## Iaria (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi John, ordered Nor-elle and acoustic alchemy from ebay, hopefully they should arrive this week:T:T
Gerry


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Iaria said:


> Hi John, ordered Nor-elle and acoustic alchemy from ebay, hopefully they should arrive this week:T:T
> Gerry


They are excellent CD's Gerry so enjoy :T


----------

